
Show HN: My 10 yr olds recent scratch creations - tumidpandora
Hi HN, my 10 yr old asked me to share his recent scratch creations with ya&#x27;ll so here I am. He&#x27;s relatively new to scratch. If you have a moment to spare, check out some of his work here. Enjoy!<p>Swamp (platformer) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scratch.mit.edu&#x2F;projects&#x2F;412453144&#x2F;<p>Unstoppable (visualizer) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scratch.mit.edu&#x2F;projects&#x2F;412468010&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Clicky:

Unstoppable (visualizer) -
[https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/412468010/](https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/412468010/)

Swamp (platformer) -
[https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/412453144/](https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/412453144/)

Nice work. Level 2 is to easy because the pits are too narrow and you can't
fall in them. I'm stuck in Level 4. I'll try again later.

~~~
tumidpandora
He suggests jumping to the top ledge on level 4 to get through it. Thanks for
checking it out =)

~~~
gus_massa
After a few tries I won Level 4. :)

Perhaps the spikes in the top should be moved to the left, because I if I
reach the yellow bumper, I start to bounce and after a few bounces I think I
go through the ceiling a little and my head hit the spike in the top level.

(It's probably a problem with the discretization of the movement. It is
difficult to solve, and it is probably not classified as a bug. Anyway, moving
the spike may solve the problem.)

Now I'm literally struck in level 7
[https://imgur.com/a/JSQ4XZg](https://imgur.com/a/JSQ4XZg)

~~~
tumidpandora
=) He fixed level 7 --> [https://imgur.com/iXxrtts](https://imgur.com/iXxrtts)

------
quickthrower2
I love it, especially with the swamp I like:

1\. When you die you play that level with no pause - straight back in!

2\. There is a neat trick where if you hit a wall sideways you can jump up off
of it.

3\. Very playable!

Nicely done.

~~~
tumidpandora
Thanks!!

------
troydavis
Just tried Swamp and am still playing it. Nicely done!

~~~
tumidpandora
He says, thank you!

------
neiman1
The Swamp is good fun - well done!

